# Meyers 6.6st commanche mount adapting to a YJ wrangler



## Premierplowing (Oct 8, 2009)

I recently bought a 95 wrangler at a steal and will be mounting my Meyer 6.5st that has a commanche mount on it....I know that its not the correct mount buy i've measured the frame rails and hypothetically it should be able to make it work. Anyone know if its been done b4 or should I just sell the existing mount and get the right one?. The plow is less than 6 mo's old and i paid 40% of a new one
Thanks for any input


----------

